
hg.mozilla.org architecture - jparise
https://mozilla-version-control-tools.readthedocs.io/en/latest/hgmo/architecture.html
======
lixtra
I believe that hg would be a better choice for 80% of the projects. But then i
still voted for git, because that's what everybody else is using.

